# 38 years old and ttc after 2 miscarriages



## trickystar

Hi
I am 38 and have just had my second miscarriage this week after 2 long years of ttc. I am lucky enough to have a gorgeous healthy 2.5 year old boy. But feeling very sad about my losses and unsure if I should keep ttc, or whether I could stop if I wanted to? My amh is very low at 6.75. My post doesn't fit neatly into any of the sections as it is about age and miscarriage. If anyone out there is going through similar stuff I would really like to hear your story x


----------



## mandi2205

Hiya dont know if i fit but im 37 and had a ectopic pregnancy in 2008 and a miscarriage ( bio-chemical) in 2010, have just started trying to conceive as my partner had had a vasectomy, but i met him just after my miscarriage in 2010, he we decided we want a bby together earlier this yr so he had a reversal in may, got tests back in aug as ok not brilliant but he has swimmers and they are good ones lol, so been trying for 3 months really , really not sure if im gonna be able to conceive as i only have one and a half tubes , got both ovaries but..... id say keep trying hun , i am, if it happens it happens if not then well at least you tried . good luck hun x


----------



## Manda2012

Hi I am 37, 38 next April and I know exactly how you feeling I have had two miscarriages in last twelve months and we have a very healthy 3 year old son, it's so hard to keep putting yourself but also to consider giving up is so hard, hopefully we will both have a :bfp: before Christmas and a healthy pregnancy in 2013 :dust: to you and :hugs: xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Hi,
I have had two miscarriages and trying to conceive again. I am 36. Also lucky to have a beautiful daughter who will be 4 in Feb.
I thought after my first miscarriage I would never try again but still have a gap I need to fill so determined to keep trying.
I know its hard but I don't think ur too old at 38 and you don't want to look back and think what if...
Happy to share this journey with you


----------



## shiseru

I am also 38.

I had 2 losses before, one was mid-term loss @20 weeks. That was my first after 12 years of marriage. I went through the normal labour and chose to see her so we could said goodbye. It was hard, she looked so beautiful and perfect with little fingers and toes, rosy cheeks but.. not alive. I conceived 3 months later but god took my 2nd little angel away too. I then tried for few months but without success and I started TCM. 3 months later I conceived and I am blessed with a healthy baby.

It was tough and I was paranoid throughout the pregnancy. I woke up every 2 hours just to make sure the baby was moving and kicking, and breathing alright when she was born. The thoughts of having another scares me, but I love children and I am willing to go through another round of madness. 

When the world says "give up", hope whispers.."try one more time"


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: tricky star :hugs:

I'm 36 and have had two MCs in a year TTC#1, first cycle since my last...

I don't think anyone can ever get over a loss however I hope it gives you comfort that the percentages of MCs are so high and so many people go on to have healthy babies. 

The nurse I saw last week told me she was supporting a lady who had 13 MCs before her first baby (what a lady!) and closer to home my mum had two before she had me and my siblings.

I know it's so very hard but stay strong, there are many of us here to help, support, laugh and cry with you whatever you decide.


----------



## fun mommy

I am sorry for your loss. I am going through my 3rd miscarriage right now and it has been sad for me. I have too have a healthy 5 year old son, this is one of the reasons I am trying so hard for him to have a sibling. I took clomid with this last pregnancy and worked on the first cycle. I am getting pregnant, but dont know why its not sticking. I am also letting it pass naturally, I found out 3 days ago that my levels were going down, and was so relieved that I started heavy bleeding this weekend.. I would hate for this to drag for so long, especially since I am anxious to try again. Dont let this stop you, you are fertile it was not the right timing or meant to be.. whatever the reason.. keep going, I for sure dont want to waste any time. Although, I am also going to get checked by a specialist, but I am not going to wait for results to conceive.. I have heard of women getting pregnant with perfect healthy babies 2 weeks after miscarriage!! This is going to be us!! Be strong and please keep me posted.

baby dust to you and all your wonderful dedicated women on this thread...



trickystar said:


> Hi
> I am 38 and have just had my second miscarriage this week after 2 long years of ttc. I am lucky enough to have a gorgeous healthy 2.5 year old boy. But feeling very sad about my losses and unsure if I should keep ttc, or whether I could stop if I wanted to? My amh is very low at 6.75. My post doesn't fit neatly into any of the sections as it is about age and miscarriage. If anyone out there is going through similar stuff I would really like to hear your story x


----------



## hippylittlej

I have a 13 months old and we had a m/c prior to having her. We discussed trying again and I have said that if we miscarried again I would only try once more as I cant face the pain of going through lots of m/c. I am 40 in April and would love another baby but not sure I would be emotionally able to deal with too many m/c. I think it is very much an individual choice and if you are happy to keep trying the go for it. I wish you lots of luck and hope you get your sticky bean x


----------



## ttc32014

Hello there. I'm in a similar situation a couple years on from this post and wondering how your stories continued? If you're still on this board, please share an update.

Thanks!


----------



## Mummabearxxx

Hi all.. i am 38 and ttc. I have 4 beautiful children aging from 6 to almost 20. In total i have had 9 miscarriages in between having my my children and each 1 was extremely difficult to recover from. I also lost a set of twins at 10 wks. I have been ttc for 5 mths ( this being 6), i was starting to think i was getting a little bit too old but after reading these posts i have a new hope of getting just 1 more bubba. Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## pink80

Hi, I'm 36 and I have a wonderful 3 year old son - prior to having him I had 2 MMC. We're now NTNP for #2, but I'm very scared about having another MC - not sure I could handle another one. Feel like I should just be grateful for what I have - IYKWIM


----------



## fififa

Hi pink80, I am very sorry for your loss. Have you considered PGD/PGS?


----------

